# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Οι ταχυδρόμοι μου

## pedrogall

Οι ταχυδρομοι μου πανε μια χαρα. Τωρα το καλοκαιρι επαιρναν συχνα το μπανιο τους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένα!!!  :Happy: 
Φαίνεται εξάλλου από το λαμπερό φτέρωμα και τα πεντακάθαρα πόδια τους!!!

Μπράβο σου, από ότι βλέπω έχουν αυξηθεί πολύ σε αριθμό!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι πανεμορφοι! να τους χαιρεστε  :Happy: 

βαλτε και νεες φωτογραφιες της πανεμορφης αμαζονας σας!

----------


## ninos

πολυ ομορφα... Μπραβο !!!

----------

